# E39 underseat sub?



## Chris51080 (Mar 26, 2006)

Has anyone successfully mounted a sub under the front seat of an E39? I would like to put an 8" under each front seat.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds intriguing. I haven't done it. You would need a shallow 8" with a front-mounted magnet.


----------



## Chris51080 (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to take measurements in the E39. 

I used to own a WRX, there was a vendor on one of the WRX forums who designed a fiberglass enclosure to fit beneath the passenger seat. It really is the best place for a sub IMO. You don't loose any cargo space, the installation is completely stealth, and you have no problems with the soundstage being pulled to the rear due to the subs.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Chris51080 said:


> I haven't had a chance to take measurements in the E39.
> 
> I used to own a WRX, there was a vendor on one of the WRX forums who designed a fiberglass enclosure to fit beneath the passenger seat. It really is the best place for a sub IMO. You don't loose any cargo space, the installation is completely stealth, and you have no problems with the soundstage being pulled to the rear due to the subs.


Actually, buried in the front floor is better. Usually doesn't fit there either, however.


----------



## domiguy (Apr 10, 2006)

el_duderino said:


> Sounds intriguing. I haven't done it. You would need a shallow 8" with a front-mounted magnet.


What is that?? I've never seen a magnet on the other side.. although the idea is interesting.


----------

